# Shut down laptop during a windows update



## Leota (Mar 19, 2011)

I was a complete idiot and shut my computer down during an update because I was in a rush. Now it wont load to the log on screen at all. Start up repair and system restore don't work and i tried starting it in safe mode which also didn't work but it gave me more system restore options but it said i didn't have the PQSERVICE(X disk so i didn't want to go further as i didnt know what i would lose. I'm trying to avoid rebooting completely as i dont have any back up for my files. I didn't get given the start up disks when I bought my laptop so this probably limits what i can do? A couple of people have mentioned going in and undoing the last updates installed but i have no idea how to do that and if its even possible. I'm on vista and any help would be great!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into Recovery using your Vista DVD or the HDD recovery partition and run Windows System Restore from there.


----------



## Leota (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry im not that computer savvy so don't know what that means. also, no disks came when i bought my laptop


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Make and model number of your laptop please


----------



## Leota (Mar 19, 2011)

packard bell easynote nj65


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

When you power on your computer, tap the F8 key once per second and see if there is a menu item labeled *Repair Your Computer*. If it loads and you get to a recovery screen, go to Restore and there should be a restore point set before the updates started to install.


----------



## Leota (Mar 19, 2011)

fred, that brings me to 'system recovery options' I've seen this screen before and none of the options worked. 

It has:
startup repair - didnt work
windows complete pc restore - i dont have a back up
windows memory diagnostic tool - didnt work
command prompt - don't know how to use this
recovery management powered by acer - using this as a last resort as i don't want to lose my files.

The other option is system restore (which half the time a box comes up saying it is already running) but when it does work it lets me pick an earlier date and then tells me to enter a disk for PQSERVICE (X - i never got any disks when i bought the computer and i dont know what going forward without this disk would do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try using a linux live cd to back up your data to a usb device
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek then you can do a complete restore


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Scroll down to # 6 at this link and look at the screen shot. On the image, do you have the 2nd option *System Restore*?

PQSERVICE (X is probably referring to a program either on a a DVD or hidden section of your hard drive that's used to restore Windows back to the day you bought it. But I'm not certain. If you bought the computer new and received no discs, then there is probably a hidden section on your computer that contains your original Windows installation (which would also overwrite everything on your hard drive).

The Restore Point option is your best one. Or if you can get into Safe Mode, then go into Control Panel and remove the latest Windows updates under Programs.


----------

